# The new additions to my zoo... yes I am crazy ;)



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

So I've been humming and hawing about making this post because I don't want people jumping down my throat telling me I'm crazy or I've got too many critters or that I thought I had to rehome my hedgehogs just a few months back so what the heck am I thinking? :lol:

Well let me just say that my life has taken a drastic turn for the better. I am now financially stable thanks to my mom getting a new job after being unemployed for almost a year (and a decent pay-out from her last job) and me getting enough scholarships to cover my university education . I work at a vet clinic and get discounts, have emergency funds set aside for all of my animals and credit cards as back-ups.

They have also finally figured out all of my health issues (I've been diagnosed with chronic IBS and GERD) and quite frankly my animals are the one thing in my life that makes me happy. People can't deal with me being sick. My boyfriend of 3 years couldn't. My friends couldn't. My mom is the only person in my life I have really and I love animals and take awesome care of my pets.  Oh and I also have all the time in the world for my hedgehogs, dogs, cats and these new little girls re: having no relationships in my life and only being able to take very few school courses and work few hours due to my intestinal conditions and lack of bowel control :roll:

Plus my stupid ex-boyfriend would never let me get these :x but I suppose had he not been suck a jerkface, I never would have gotten hedgehogs :lol: but anyways... without further ado...

Meet my new babies 

Sophie is the darker one (cinnamon / chocolate colour I'm told) with the mask and Olivia is the lighter one (Champagne colour I'm told). Found an awesome ferret forum too: its called the holistic ferret forum if anyone's interested 










































And this is their set-up:

















They also have access to my entire bedroom ( the hedgehogs are kept in a separate room, entriely, don't worry and the ferrets and hedgehogs will never meet or come close to each other  ) for many hours during the day outside their cage (ferret-proofing is a blast :roll: - be happy hedgehogs don't try to consume everything in sight or climb tall objects and teach themselves how to "fly" :lol: )

For those of those you wondering that makes 2.5 dogs (2 large breed dogs and a yorkie poo who's half the size of my cats :lol: , had to put my older dog down in January, RIP Buddy  ), two kitty cats, three hedgehogs and two ferrets 

They all keep me busy, and all my money goes towards them (hey at least I'm not spending hundreds of dollars in a weekend on alcohol like most university students my age :lol but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!!
I am so happy and excited for you!!
I TOLD you things would turn around. 
You have us, too, you know.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are beautiful!
If you're happy - I'm happy for you! That's all that matters.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys  

And yes I am really glad I have HHC and the holistic ferret forum! All the people are so awesome and it makes me feel less lonely :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my they are adorable 

I am so happy that your are back on your feet and are once again happy.

Congrats on your new little girls, we hope they bring you hours, days, weeks and years full of fun, happiness and amazement.

Big Hugs


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how wonderful!

i do understand about how animals can make one happy. big time.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

That's so wonderful, I'm glad you have all your pets to bring joy to your life  I am wondering where you got that really cute green stuffed animal from? :O It's adorable! Could it be hedgie-safe? :O


SnufflePuff said:


>


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

They're are adorable! I'm glad things are looking up! Like MissC said, you have us!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new additions, they look like sweethearts  I love their green alligator too, very nice!!

I love how animals can add so much joy to a family.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations,,ferrets are wonderful pets. My daughter had one for 8 years and she was so much fun!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations! They're so adorable! And I love their cage setup! (Purple is my favorite color...)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

The adorable green alligator is made by Marshalls (ferret company). I actually found it at my local petsmart, but all Marshall ferret hideouts are wayyy cheaper online.

Go to http://www.ferret.com

I have the green alligator:
http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-hide-n-sleep-alligator/650224/
The pink elephant:
http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-ele-fun-ferret-bed/650225/
And the red octopus:
http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-pet-octo-play-ferret-interactive-toy/650847/

They are definitely hedgehog safe (ferrets eat everything so if they can't hurt themselves on them then hedgehogs will be just fine :lol

Purple is my absolute favourite colour too!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heee, the ferrets are just adorable!  And like everyone else, I'm so glad that things are looking up and you were able to get these guys to add to your family! I also want to give you a huge thank you for mentioning the ferret forum. My friend has been looking into getting ferrets and I've been trying to help her get correct information (doesn't hurt that I want to get a couple too someday!). I can't wait to give her the name of this forum so she has someplace like HHC to get safe information.  Enjoy your new babies and WE WANT MORE PICTURES!


----------

